# nipple



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

has anyone seen any weedlines around the nipple or edge thinking about trolling that area saturday.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we should be out there. i havnt seen any weed lines yet. hopefully. we have seen some small schools of btf though


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sunday should be drop dead gorgeous out there. I'll be tricking and treating though. :batman: So I can't go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We will be out on Monday if the weather is nice. If its nice enough Sunday night we may go swording but I'm not betting on the weather.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

There was a very small bit of very scattered grass SW of the nipple Saturday. Water looked OK. No bait fish. No knock downs.


----------

